# [OT] Ascoltare la radio via internet

## d3vah

Nella mia frenetica ricerca dell'applicazione che non è stata ancora scritta, stavo ascoltando la radio quando mi sono ricordato che molte radio nazionali sono anche in streaming su internet per non parlare delle numerosissime radio online che popolano la rete. 

Da qui nasce l'idea di fare un frontend che usando mplayer (se pensate che esistano programmi comunemente usati, consigliate pure) permette di ascoltare la radio in maniera pratica e veloce. Permettendo insomma di memorizzare una lista di stazioni radio, farle partire e killare.. un programmino molto semplice.

Giro l'idea a voi utenti gentoo per vari motivi:

 Molti di voi sono su xDSL quindi potrebbero essere interessati all'idea

 Questa è una grande comunità con molti utenti e tutte le discussioni sono di tipo costruttivo

 Volevo chiedervi consigli sulle librerie da usare (qt/gtk) sempre per un fattore di diffusione e compatibilità

 Magari siete in grado di dirmi se questo programmino esiste già

Mi rimetto alla clemenza degli amministratori per il mio ennesimo OT  :Very Happy: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ciao!

Se sapessi programmare ti darei una mano. Cmq bella l'idea   :Very Happy: 

Jaco

----------

## Benve

con gxine ascoltavo la radio, e anche realplayer lo permette

----------

## d3vah

 *Benve wrote:*   

> con gxine ascoltavo la radio, e anche realplayer lo permette

 

Anche con mplayer senza nessun altro programma la puoi ascoltare.... Il programmino servirebbe ad avere un catalogo di radio, e scegliere la preferita, magari scaricando la lista online da un sito... questo sono features che vengono aggiunte in seguito

----------

## JacoMozzi

Sarebbe bello anche poter registrare direttamente ciò che si ascolta   :Very Happy: 

È possibile??  

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## Peach

e perchè non implementarlo come plugin di xmms ??? già ora si può farlo per sistemi di tipo shoutcast... non so se intendevi in questo senso...

----------

## d3vah

 *Peach wrote:*   

> e perchè non implementarlo come plugin di xmms ??? già ora si può farlo per sistemi di tipo shoutcast... non so se intendevi in questo senso...

 

Penso che implementarlo come plug-in sia limitativo e a direi il vero anche un pò più difficile (credo). Facendolo stand-alone si protrebbe mettere un ozioncina che ti permette di scegliere il player da usare (mplayer,xine,xmms) poi il programmino lancerebbe:

mplayer/xine/xmms <opzioni relative al programma> ip_radio:porta

Il risultato è che puoi ascoltarlo con qualsiasi programma e non solo con xmms

----------

## cerri

 :Smile: 

Non ho capito una cosa: chi lo programmerebbe???

----------

## d3vah

Beh io a tempo perso  :Smile: 

Chiedevo consiglio anche sulle librerie da utilizzare

----------

## Panda

[img:5c24d8d7a8]http://www.foretec.com/images/python-logo.gif[/img:5c24d8d7a8]  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Panda mi hai fregato la risposta.. solo che io essenso un terminalista di vecchia data lo farei solo in testuale  :Smile: 

tipo mirrorselect per intenderci ma senza ncurses  :Smile: )

Joe

----------

## Panda

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Panda mi hai fregato la risposta.. solo che io essenso un terminalista di vecchia data lo farei solo in testuale 
> 
> tipo mirrorselect per intenderci ma senza ncurses )
> 
> Joe

 

embe'?

Si fa il 'core' e poi tutti i frontend che vuoi   :Laughing: 

----------

## IgaRyu

mi date un po di indirizi diretti delgli streaming che  faccio un po di prove ?

Joe

----------

## cerri

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> Beh io a tempo perso  

 

Ah.

E allora sbrigati, vogliamo fare i betatesters!!!

----------

